# How General Contractors find good subcontractors



## HefneS01 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm a new residential general contractor who was looking for advice on finding quality subcontractors. I have no experience in this area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Pay them quickly. with the finish trades know what level of fit and finish is required and know the price differences and articulate the requirements early in the project.


----------



## HefneS01 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm more interested on how to find them in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How long have you been in the trades. Most folks with any time in, will know people already.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/finding-good-plumbing-subs-remodels-154746/


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I speak with other carpenter/GC's I bump into at the lumber yards. Some common names bunce around.

Last week I went into a new house build being tiled. I introduced myself looked at the work, asked a few questions and took a business card. Sometimes you can see it all in a few minutes in person.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

go to other job sites ask around :thumbup:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

You are out of luck. Its all about relationships which it sounds like you don't have. I won't bid work where my subs wont go. With out them my professionalism is left in the hands of new subs that I don't know. Not happening.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

dealing with the same crap brotha. this is my third plumber. Thought this one was the professional one too...lol

I pay the same day he finishes each phase. (bathroom addition) as per his request, 35% for inground rough, 35% for top out, and 30% to trim out and finish. I even buy all the finishes and have them on site. (toilet, faucets, shower valves) 

You'd think that finally finding someone to pay same day would be a motivational push to show up when you say you will, and get it done. He always shows an hour or two late, and has some reason why he has to leave a couple hours later.....

sorry. rant over, I too am looking for a plumber.....lol


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

There are good subs?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This dilemma defines your job as a GC. If you aren't working your ass off to build strong relationships with excellent subs, you won't succeed.

As mentioned in the other topic Griz linked to, I recently moved. I spent hundreds of hours searching for subs, meeting them, trying them out, moving on, etc. Thinks are going well now, but it has been a lot of work. This will continue for some time.

The best you can do is be the best GC to work for. Don't stack trades, be ready for them when you say you are, pay on time, etc. Fire them and move on if they don't return the good treatment, and you'll start having people bend over backwards to do good work for you.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hate to say it but usually this is what sets the good companies apart from you. THEY have the good subs and established relationships. All that hard work pays off. Eventually if you are straight, you will get there. 

Reality this is 70% of being a GC.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

HefneS01 said:


> I'm a new residential general contractor who was looking for advice on finding quality subcontractors. I have no experience in this area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Just curious, but how did you get to be a GC and not have a base of experience with subcontractors and tradesmen?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Everybody has to start somewhere.

Business is relationships. As you build relationships with clients and subs the whole web becomes more stable. The more money that flows through your hands to subs the more loyal they will be. The more loyal your subs are the better the service your clients receive. It becomes self reinforcing and is primarily driven by the gc's own integrity and follow through.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

HefneS01 said:


> I'm more interested on how to find them in the first place. Thanks.


it's just like finding a smoking hot wife who cooks and cleans and takes care of you good luck


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Everybody has to start somewhere.

Business is relationships. As you build relationships with clients and subs the whole web becomes more stable. The more money that flows through your hands to subs the more loyal they will be. The more loyal your subs are the better the service your clients receive. It becomes self reinforcing and is primarily driven by the gc's own integrity and follow through.


----------



## EXO (Apr 13, 2014)

Contractor Talk of course. We do high quality metal work so everyone in Illinois should hire us. Just saying


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm an in the beginning stages of life in the GC world. 

You have to be a stand up guy. Any experienced sub will be able to look straight through you and tell the kind of person you are and whether you are worth working for. There are a lot of good subs out there who are sick of being burned by GC's who want to pinch them for every dollar they can. If they can see you are a person of trade knowledge and integrity you have a good shot. If you wreak of shadiness a good sub won't give you the time of day.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Double Post


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Lumber yards, lumber yards, lumber yards! 

It's literally that simple. I have two great salesmen at 2 yards that for the most part are non-competiting. They each send all sorts of customers my way, one sent a good GC who was in need of our work and striking out on his own hiring subs. When these salesmen are on my sites, I treat them with respect, we laugh & shoot the chit for 5 mins, and they both go out of their way to handle mishaps when they happen. 

These guys are probably the single most reliable source you can have for locating other guys. They're around jobsites all day long so they know what they're looking at. They speak with other subs and conversations about who is busy and who is slow come up. If you need guys, walk into your local yard, introduce yourself and tell them you want to get connected with a good outside salesmen for you to work directly with. Once you've reached out to him, explain your situation and that you need help locating the quality guys. If he's worth his salt, he'll send you to one or more of his sub crews.

I've probably asked these 2 if anyone needs work a half dozen times and they always have come through. I've also turned down job offers from them for other guys 2 dozen times. I always tell them to keep considering me and if my schedule clears up I'd jump on some of this extra work.

Remember, it's all about respect with yard salesmen. Many guys love to slam phones, curse and scream when an error occurs but that's not how to deal with people you'd like to watch your back. Treat them well and they'll treat you well.


----------

